# Salmon Fillet Knife



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> I picked up a new 10" curved knife by Williamson/Rapala at Jay's. I first saw them at Al and Bob's in Grand Rapids. It is a bit stiff, not much flex, which if I don't pay attention, I sometimes miss a tiny bit of meat on the fore end. The curve makes it easy to skim the rib bones off at an angle. I actually use this same style knife for some cuts while processing my deer. I see they now have a 12" model.
> 
> http://www.rapala.com/williamson/ne...rt=2&cgid=williamson-newArrivals-filletKnives
> 
> ...


I was checking out that rapala knife and was wondering a couple things the add really didn't mention and hoped you could help. First how is the handle, is it just hard plastic or is it rubberized? Second does it come with a sheath?

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JasonJonathan (3 mo ago)

When i worked as a fish filleter I used the exact knife mentioned above. Hands down my most favorite knife to work with, because of the flexible blade it required pre-filleting cuts to remove anal and dorsal fins. Used a dexter russel diamond sharp fer for touch ups, no problems there.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

gillhunter said:


> I picked up a new 10" curved knife by Williamson/Rapala at Jay's. I first saw them at Al and Bob's in Grand Rapids. It is a bit stiff, not much flex, which if I don't pay attention, I sometimes miss a tiny bit of meat on the fore end. The curve makes it easy to skim the rib bones off at an angle. I actually use this same style knife for some cuts while processing my deer. I see they now have a 12" model.
> 
> http://www.rapala.com/williamson/ne...rt=2&cgid=williamson-newArrivals-filletKnives
> 
> ...


That Bubba is the sharpest knife I've ever seen. I really like it.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

Love the Bubba blade. That's what I use


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I have the 12" Forschner that I bought at the Dublin Gen'l Store about 25 years ago and a bone handled Uncle Henry for the trim work. I might do with a 10" but there has been the odd male I was glad to have the 12"; I've tried to replace the Uncle Henry a bunch of times, bought the sexiest, newest, prettiest and keep going back to that one, it has to be over 30yrs old and will take an edge. I think having the right steel to touch them up is as important as the knife, I'll hit that Forschner often, a couple licks to keep it tight, the Uncle Henry not as much.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

BUBBA | Fishing Gear, Knives, and Tools


Being fishermen ourselves we knew what fishermen wanted a high quality fillet knife at a reasonable price that is safer to use, holds its sharpness, and resists corrosion. We have not only built a fillet knife for fisherman but have developed a patented gripped collection of cutlery and tools...




www.bubba.com


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

seabass810 said:


> Love the Bubba blade. That's what I use


For sure, the best


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Another old knife thread. Not sure if they even made Bubba blades back then.


----------

